# Looking foward to the draft.



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Which position do you guys think we should be looking to draft? IMO we should go after a PF or a PG to replace Kevin Ollie.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

We should get a big man because our depth at the C and PF spots is depressing. Shelden Williams could be a possibility, but we can actually get better chance at a higher pick now that we're not in the playoffs. Green and Salmons can play PG on occasion, so our PGs can be Iverson/Ollie/Williams/Green/Salmons.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Salmons is done here. Hes garbage


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

We need a SF or a PF.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Salmons is done here. Hes garbage


Amen to that.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Cornrow Wallace said:


> We need a SF or a PF.


That's what I was thinking. Rodney Carney?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'd be real happy if Carney dropped to us even though that's unlikely.

Iguodala + Carney would be a crazy duo.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Athletically no one would be able to match Iguodala and Carney, the problem is these are two guys who aren't always aggressive offensively.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Salmons is done here. Hes garbage


Slow down there... he broke 20 twice this season. He's guranteed the max.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Not really a big fan of Carney's. He has the same flaws as Iguodala, with a little less defense. His athleticism is amazing but didn't show strength in any half court sets at Memphis. I guess he's prob a little better shooter than Iggy but he had Darius Washington and Shawne Williams to create for him. Brandon Roy is a guy in the same range as Carney with a little less athleticism (but still good) and more polish on his offensive game. They both are 6'5-6'7 swingmen like the million we have already, not sure we need another.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Mattjb34 said:


> Not really a big fan of Carney's. He has the same flaws as Iguodala, with a little less defense. His athleticism is amazing but didn't show strength in any half court sets at Memphis. I guess he's prob a little better shooter than Iggy but he had Darius Washington and Shawne Williams to create for him. Brandon Roy is a guy in the same range as Carney with a little less athleticism (but still good) and more polish on his offensive game. They both are 6'5-6'7 swingmen like the million we have already, not sure we need another.


Carney's got a real nice J. He is a little inconsistent with it though but he got better during the season. Also, Carney plays good defense, so a Iggy/Carney duo would not only be good athletically, but defensively as well.

You sure don't need another post. Carney/Iggy/Korver would be your main 3 wingmen...I'd say thats pretty good.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm really hoping we get a good pick in this year's draft. It seems lately when we have our first rounder we miss the playoffs...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd say either Josh McRoberts (if he comes out) or *gasp* Yi Jianlian. Athletic PFs that can run with with Iverson. Might be too underdeveloped though.


----------



## DaAnswer (Apr 20, 2006)

I wouldn't mind Brandon Roy Rodney Carney or Randy Foye with our pick. Foye would be nice with Iverson moving back to SG or leaving via trade. Which could very well go down. Sad but I think the time has come for the first time. Would love to grab Gay but doubt we get up there for him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Stay away from Randy Foye, that guy has bust written all over him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

no doubt, hes an average basketball player in my eyes period. Which shows the watered down college game


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3443322#post3443322


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

We need to select the best possible player still available whoever that might be.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The more I think about it, the more I think the Sixers should draft Shelden Williams if he's there. I think if Moses Malone is still on the coaching staff he could really work with a guy like Williams and make him into a solid NBA player. He's not the prettiest player to watch in the post, but neither was Moses. I think his BBall IQ, would help as well.

Also he's a four year player who has a winning pedigree at Duke. I think the Sixers should follow the blueprint that John Paxson had in Chicago when it comes to getting players who have won at the collegiate level (especially since no one is coming straight from college anymore). Of course if there's an amazing talent, you take him.. but I'd much rather have Williams than Mardy Collins or Randy Foye.


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

Why don't we draft Ronnie Brewer. He's 6"7' and has tall point gaurd potential. He can play the 3 or make him play the point to let Iverson play the 2.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Ronnie Brewer has the most awkward looking shot in college basketball. He is 6'7 but I'm not sure his ball handling is good enough to run the point in the NBA. I'm not a big fan of his, he never really stepped up at the end of a game and took control. I don't think he would be a starter and his skills are on par with the unliked Salmons. Williams is ok, I'd rather a couple other players are our spot, tho. I would hate to see us draft another swingman, I hope we go either true post player or true PG.


----------

